# Neve Vila Real- 10/01/2010



## bigfire (23 Nov 2012 às 18:11)




----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2012 às 18:35)

Muito boas, essencialmente agora que nada tem havido  .


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2012 às 23:19)

Belas fotos da neve! 

Espero que este Inverno possamos registar muitas imagens destas.


----------



## JLeiria (26 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

Essas fotos fazem inveja a um habitante do lis!

Quem me dera poder ter um cenário desses aqui por leiria!

Grandes Fotos


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Nov 2012 às 20:55)

Fotos deslumbrantes desse dia deslumbrante! Dia em que também nevou com alguma intensidade nos arredores de Leiria, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Ourém, Batalha, Porto de Mós, Ansião, Castanheira de Pêra (EN 236 cortada), Alvaiázere, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Pedrogão Grande. 
Em Castanheira de Pêra (onde fui almoçar nesse dia e pude ver o manto branco que contrastava com as palmeiras da _Praia das Rocas_) não nevava, segundo os habitantes locais desde o início da década de 90.
Em Leiria, a temperatura não subiu mais de 6ºC, a mínima ficou-se pelos 2ºC e ocorreram apenas alguns períodos de chuva, mais intensos a partir do final da tarde.

OFF-TOPIC:



JLeiria disse:


> Essas fotos fazem inveja a um habitante do lis!
> 
> Quem me dera poder ter um cenário desses aqui por leiria!
> 
> Grandes Fotos




Desde já, bem-vindo de novo ao fórum, caro vizinho! (de que zona és?).

Há um tópico, onde podes encontrar e até postar algumas fotos e outras informações relativas á neve em Leiria:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/leiria-com-neve-5.html

Saudações


----------



## bigfire (11 Dez 2013 às 19:49)

bigfire disse:


>



Que saudades, já lá vão quase 3 anos depois deste nevão, depois disso, nada mais se viu, tirando um ou outro episódio de água neve


----------



## actioman (11 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

Grandes registos fotográficos sim senhor! 

E que belo dia para recordar... Quem melhor desfrutou foi o pessoal de Castelo Branco e arredores. Foi nevar todo o dia e noite dentro! 

Este ano quem sabe... 

Obrigado pela excelente partilha!


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2013 às 01:12)

Que grande nevão que foi, e que belas fotos! :


----------

